# Should I keep trying with own eggs & go abroad?



## sassyj (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Not sure where I should post but I'm needing some advice& help!!
I'm with the Lister & have just had another failed ICSI cycle. We tried everything this time! Gonal F, Cetrotide, Prednisolone, Gestone, PGS
Immune tests showed 27% NK killing power, all other tests normal & my hormone levels etcs are all good.  18 eggs, 14 mature 10 fertilised. In view of previous failures-We had PGS on the best 5  embies that revealed 4 abnormal so only transferred I embryo on day 4 ( morula) but BFN. We were so hopeful & now not sure where to turn  

As you can see I'm a good responder & usually produce 10- 15 eggs but I'm aware that my age & the findings from the PGS confirms that they are mostly abnormal.  the followup appt is this week & I know that if we do continue the next thing for by NK cells would be IVIG?

I'm may consider DE but I'm not quite ready to give up on my own eggs,  and with the immune issues I would probably still need IVIG, wouldn't I ?
This cycle was so expensive that I don't know if we could afford to go again here so I'm looking into going abroad but how would it work if I did IVIG , are there any cheaper clinics in Europe that do this?  Any advice or thoughts would be great

Sassy


----------

